# Wdh W/ Sway Control.. What Kind?



## tomstacey616 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi everyone!! I must say, this is my first post since I've joined and yes... bought a used Outback 21rs.
I need your help and I've been doing a lot of reading, maybe TOO MUCH reading. I'm towing a 2004 21RS with a 2010 Tundra (TRD, towing package, Double cab, 5.7L..) what WDH with sway control should I have?

Needs: Easy to set up... (they look like a PITA!) Not super expensive, but enough to pay for something RIGHT.

Thanks!!

Tom


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to Outbackers!

Most use the Equalizer brand - you can find info here.

I have a 250RS and have been using the equalizer for the last 3 seasons and have no complaints..


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

WELCOME and CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

I recommend the Equal-i-zer. It works well, and it's simple to use. I'd also recommend an electric tongue jack. It makes raising and lowering the trailer, to attach the bars, a non issue. The best price I know of is RV Wholesalers. They include free shipping, which sealed the deal for me. Here is a link to them RV Wholesalers Equal-i-zer 
Enjoy the new to you Outback!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

When I was a kid, I used to do the hookup of a chain style WD hitch for my dad. Now that it's my trailer, I much prefer the Equalizer setup. Not only do you get the addition of sway control but in my mind it is just plain easier to hook up. I never liked snapping the chains into position. With the Equalizer, just slide the bars into position, attach the L-Pins and drop the tongue.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I like the Reese HD trunnion bar hitch with the Dual Cam sway control. Easy to set up, and it's a cinch to add or subtract a link on the chains when hooking up if your tongue weight or weight in the back of the truck has changed for a particular trip.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I prefer the Blue Ox WDH.

I had the Blue Ox BWX-1000 (1,000lb tongue / 10K trailer) and it did a super job. A 31RQS is a long bumper pull! The Blue Ox managed that load perfectly for me.

Eric


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

I have been using the Equalizer E-4 since last year and have no complaints,easy to use and operate just make sure it is set-up properly for your trailer and vehicle.


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

I really like my Reese dual cam. Great WD and sway control, easy to use and good quality as well.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Insomniak said:


> I like the Reese HD trunnion bar hitch with the Dual Cam sway control. Easy to set up, and it's a cinch to add or subtract a link on the chains when hooking up if your tongue weight or weight in the back of the truck has changed for a particular trip.


X 2


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Equalizer


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

egregg57 said:


> I prefer the Blue Ox WDH.
> 
> I had the Blue Ox BWX-1000 (1,000lb tongue / 10K trailer) and it did a super job. A 31RQS is a long bumper pull! The Blue Ox managed that load perfectly for me.
> 
> Eric


Me 2


----------



## Red Beard (Feb 13, 2010)

I prefer the Reese Dual-Cam....relatively quite compared to the Equalizer
In addition, I like that the Reese is always in tension and centering the TT. 
The Reese is a breeze to hook up; hitch up raise up the TT and the TV install bars, attach chains, lower the TT and TV, check lights, pull wheel chocks drive away. 
Just my $0.02 cents

Most important - with any WDH take the time to set it up and it properly!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I prefer the Reese Dual Cam but either it or the Equal-i-zer would be good choices.


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

Equalizer, this is the only one we have used so cannot comment on the rest. It is noisy at times, especially in tight turns...I like it though as it reminds me its working!!!!!!


----------



## tomstacey616 (Apr 13, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your insight... well needed. Now time to get rid of the sway bar that it was sold with!!!

-Tom


----------

